# Mr Ed



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

*Happy Birthday Mr Ed (lots of pics!)*

I just thought, rather than take over the horses thread, I'd give him his own!

Mr Ed, or plain ol' Ed/Eddy turned 16 on tuesday! I got him when he was 4, so we've been together a while now...
I've only just put him back into work again, after having not really had much done with him last year, and nothing at all over winter! So he's unfit (ugh, I know that feeling!) and we're taking it slow for now, but I'm planning on entering in a driving competition that's held every year in Feb, at the place where he grazes.

Sooo, a quick nothing video of me working him:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s_RwVqcvM34

I know it's not really anything of a video, but I *adore* driving, and it is soooo good to have him back in work again!

And cos it was his b'day the other day, I made sure I got a few updated pics of him after I turned him back out again. Sure enough he was a bit sweaty, so doooowwwnn he goes!



























and *HEAVE* back up again


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

then go and say hi to his paddock mates again:









"whatchulookinat??"









now to be frisky!









just a few of the many (many!!) lil guys where he's grazing:








(there are 8 in this pic, Ed is pretty eas to pick though!)


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

including these cuties!


















there are over 30 minis on the farm now. And to think that when I first started going out there, Ed was the first mini on the place... (she had welsh ponies, doesn't anymore) I think I got her hooked.... lol!



wuvs ya Ed, may there be many more years for us to spend together!


----------



## Spencer (Oct 7, 2009)

Awwwwwww Ed! I luff him  Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

out of interest, if anyone noticed, yes he is technically a pinto. This is what he looked like when I first got him:








lol! Don't ya love the greying gene. *sigh* His skin is still pigmented in his markings though


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

I love it when they *heave* back up to their feet after a good roll and then do the "shiver-shake" and all the fine dust particles form a cloud around them!! My Appaloosa (Talladega, who died a couple of years ago) used to get up from a roll, go immediately into a "buck and run" with a few farts thrown in for good measure! lol!! 

There was a Nokota mare boarded where we have our boys who looked like a gray, but when it rained, you could see her pinto markings very clearly. 

Give Ed a big belated birthday smooch on his velvet nose from a fellow horse lover in ND!!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> out of interest, if anyone noticed, yes he is technically a pinto. This is what he looked like when I first got him:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm surprised he lost so much color!

Also, you keep him in much better weight. Yikes! In that picture he looks like Founder on 4 legs. Do you drive him? Driving is on my list of skills to learn before I die.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Those are great pictures! I cannot believe how fat he was before you got him. Thank goodness you have him.


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao, yeah these lil guys are sooooooooooooooooooooooooo prone to being fat! he still is really fat, but he's not sooo bad anymore. He'll get better now he's in work! They have to be kept on next to nothing, hence ya can see he's on dirt with lush grass (spring here!) on the other side of the fence. The 5 in his paddock get the electric fence moved only a foot every day (though it is a looong strip they're in too!) Note that in the old pic of him, he's a stallion too, so that crest isn't entierly fat, though obviously going by that belly it is largely so! LOL!

cbrand, look at the movie link I posted in the first post, to answer your question on if I drive him...


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

flyingduster said:


> and *HEAVE* back up again


LoL, I feel like that lately. Every movement is heaved these days. reggers:


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

Flyingduster- He is too cute for waords! I have an Appendix QWuarter Horse but have always been drawn to the minis....whats it like owning one? I will probably have one when i have my own land 
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lol, well I've had him around for nearly half my life now! He's heaps of fun though, and before we ever got a cart and harness I used to walk him along the road like a dog.... hehehe


----------

